# I AM SORRY BUT THIS DOES NOT GET BETTER ONLY WORSE



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

SORRY PEOPLE 12 YEARS! IT GETS WORSE CUZ IT DOES NOT GET BETTER.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats the spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

*OK!* :shock:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well mines got a bit better.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Most of the folks who visit this site will get better. 
Just look at all the 'I'm better yay!' posts here.
Don't give up hope.  :wink:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

klt123 - Look at the road to recovery post and you will see that even people who have had this for over 10 years are cured. Please don't give up!

Posts like this scare people :shock:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

klt123 said:


> SORRY PEOPLE 12 YEARS! IT GETS WORSE CUZ IT DOES NOT GET BETTER.


Especially with an attitude like that.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

klt123 said:


> SORRY PEOPLE 12 YEARS! IT GETS WORSE CUZ IT DOES NOT GET BETTER.


Oh and you forgot to mention that we are all on a journey to death.

Have a nce day :twisted:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:shock: *DIES*



obsessivebrandon said:


> Oh and you forgot to mention that we are all on a journey to death.
> 
> Have a nce day :twisted:


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

obsessivebrandon said:


> klt123 said:
> 
> 
> > SORRY PEOPLE 12 YEARS! IT GETS WORSE CUZ IT DOES NOT GET BETTER.
> ...


It made me laugh. I love it when people here are funny and sarcastic.
:lol:

And klt, people weren't really serious but I hope you won't be angry or something. The way you wrote it was.... I don't know how to explain it really. I'm really sorry though, you feel that way and that you feel that bad that you wrote such a thing.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

klt123 said:


> SORRY PEOPLE 12 YEARS! IT GETS WORSE CUZ IT DOES NOT GET BETTER.


OMFG....You all bloody lied to me, you said this would go away with time *Starts running around the house pulling his hair out screaming OMFG OMFG* :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

That was absolutely not true for me.

But if you believe it's so bad and it's never going to get better, you are almost assured that you're going to get anxious enough to get depersonalized.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Ludovico said:


> Thats the spirit.


not sure why but that cracked me up :lol:


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

rainboteers said:


> Ludovico said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the spirit.
> ...


Ludo always pulls out the wit.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

What have you done to help yourself? Do you see a therapist? Are you on medications? I feel like I'm recovering and I think the one thing that has helped me do this is that I now have meaningful goals in life. Like Maxwell Maltz said, man is a goal-striving mechanism. If you're not striving for some meaningful goal you are already dead. So think about this and maybe create some goals for yourself that you will be proud of accomplishing. I'm not trying to sound pompous, I'm just telling you what is working for me.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

This is the funniest thread in the history of dpselfhelp.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Ludovico wrote:
> Thats the spirit.





> not sure why but that cracked me up


Me too, lol. I'm still laughing about it as I type. Gottta love the dry wit on this board.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It was probably the best post I've seen.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol this is one of the funniest and sarcastic threads ive read on this board.

KLT i had this for 24 years so i had it for twice as long as you so beat that one  . But guess what? I finally found the right medication and actually got a diagnosis on why i felt so weird all the time and now im 100% cured.

So if i can be cured anyone can.


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the reason we are laughing, though, is that we've all seen ourselves display a hopeless attitude, and it's therapeutic to beat it back.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Lunar Lander said:


> I think the reason we are laughing, though, is that we've all seen ourselves display a hopeless attitude, and it's therapeutic to beat it back.


Yeah it's therapeatic but at the same time you have to see how much other people who havn't recovered are struggling. You may say that we have to take responsibility and that we aren't babies after all but you have to see that some people just can't seem to get any relief and it's a sad thing to see.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Universal said:


> Yeah it's therapeatic but at the same time you have to see how much other people who havn't recovered are struggling. You may say that we have to take responsibility and that we aren't babies after all but you have to see that some people just can't seem to get any relief and it's a sad thing to see.


Agreed, but when you announce "THERE IS NO HOPE FOR ANYONE" you are going to be shot down because 1. It simply isn't true. 
2. People want hope that they can beat this, they/I don't want to hear "THERE IS NO HOPE!" because its bullshit!

BB


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It was just so British, and I bet Ludovico isn't from the UK, which makes it even better.

I completely empathise with the original posters situation, but if I had posted that, I'd be happy with the reply it received. It was deserved.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

I can live with it until I get pressure and negative emotions sent my way. Then I have a hard time. I used to be able to just push off pressure and negative emotions. Now since they seem to be the feelings left, I obsess over them.
Guess we all get tired of having success and happy, but not feeling it.
Knowing it is there, but not feeling it.
Having the knowing unconnected to positve feelings.
I know that is the way it is with me now. I keep moving on. But I do not like it.

Anla


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

every day is struggle but it's not really a struggle. i feel like there's no way i can be like this for another day, let alone the rest of my life... but i can already see the end. i'm pretty just this is just an issue we have to deal with oursevles, and challenge before we can get better, at least for me.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

sry, dbl post ><


----------

